

Mongrel2 - chuhnk
http://mongrel2.org

======
moe
_Use sqlite3 as its configuration storage_

What a horrible idea.

~~~
adamtj
What a great idea. Most processes use internal and inaccessible memory as
configuration storage. When they start up, or when you issue a special
command, they reload some of their configuration from a file in some custom
dialect. Sometimes, configuration is exposed with some custom interface to
hosted code. Django, for instance, lets you manipulate settings from your
application, but there is no external interface for it.

Mongrel2 has exposed it's internal configuration storage for programmatic
manipulation in an easy and standard way. If you would prefer configuring it
with a file, you could create your own configuration file format and loader.
Good luck doing that with, say, apache.

~~~
moe
Umm. Yea. Right.

Good luck putting your sqlite db under version control, templating it,
modifying it easily from the commandline, etc.

The idea is just idiotic, especially considering how little configuration is
needed in first place for something like a mongrel.

There's a reason why almost all services expose their configuration in a more
or less human readable _file_.

------
catch404
Zed is doing some cool stuff at the moment, loving his work.

